
The Biography Of Wordpress – With Matt Mullenweg  - AndrewWarner
http://mixergy.com/the-biography-of-wordpress-with-matt-mullenweg/
======
ankeshk
I had an opportunity to meet Matt when he had come to India. He is such an
awesome guy.

Very approachable. And really one of the few people I've met who have such a
clear understanding of the big picture.

A lot of people have complaints about how WP is not very secure and how
Automattic can be more aggressive (me too on this - I think a plugin and
themes marketplace is essential - will give developers a better opportunity to
make money) - but I think Matt and co. have done a wonderful job.

He is one of my heroes.

------
sachinag
Andrew, I'd really like raw transcripts for _all_ interviews. It was really
nice to have.

